# Out of these brands of TVs, who makes the best quality unit?



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

Who makes the best tv?


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

what about Sony and Samsung? A lot of their LCD TVs are manufacturered together at the same factory....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Of those brands, I would say Samsung. I also think LG TVs are quite good.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think Pioneer makes the best plasma, Samsung the best DLP and Sony the best LCD.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Pioneer and Hitachi are two of the best on the market.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pioneer Rocks. But I can't afford one, so i end up with 47 inch LCD Vizio from Costco for $1299


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I am biased with my Samsung, I have never had an issue, and it is extremely easy for me to use.

Even the technologically impaired people in my house are able to use it.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Samsung is my new "Sony".

For overall quality, gotta go with Pioneer's "Elite" line.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My 3 or 4 Sony CRT models failed a lot sooner than they should have, IMHO, but they had great pictures. The failure rate has scared me away from Sonys for a while.

When I went HD, I switched to Panasonic. So far I'm happy but it has only been a little over a year.

I think all the mentioned brands make sets that perform well except for RCA.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

The company I work for stopped selling RCA when the Red,Blue,Green RCA plugs broke off when attempting to properly disconnect the cables. 

I like Sony the best but kind of expensive for my budget.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Panasonics are the best value for the dollar IMHO.


----------



## STEVEHD (Mar 27, 2006)

i have a 30 inch toshiba that will be 17 years old in a couple months has only been worked on one time and it was the pic coming up from the bottom cost 137 & change to fix still a great pic plus toshiba has a very good Reliability Record. so it should last till i upgrade in 2009 more than likely ill buy another toshiba would love a pioneer Elite plasma but i am having a hard time justafieing the price diffrence?


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> I think Pioneer makes the best plasma, Samsung the best DLP and Sony the best LCD.


I agree


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Seems to me that what you got here is "user preference." I'd say go out and look at a few TVs for yourself.


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> My 3 or 4 Sony CRT models failed a lot sooner than they should have, IMHO, but they had great pictures. The failure rate has scared me away from Sonys for a while.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> How long did the Sonys last?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

What type:
CRT
Rear Projection
DLP
LCD
Plasma
Front Projection (Projector)


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I have a preference for the Sharp Aquos.


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

Cable Lover said:


> Who makes the best tv?


Pretty subjective question, no, yes?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As *sirshagg* says above, the poll question should have first been qualified as to type
of display technology. I don't do open polls so I didn't vote, but my preferences, based
on my own experience, are Panasonic first (RPTV), followed closely by Samsung (CRT). 
For unbiased ratings as to quality and reliability, check the latest Consumer Reports.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

We've got a Sammy DLP and plasma and both are terrific in my book.

John


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Outside of the RCA, I don't think you'll go wrong with any of the other three.

I own a Panasonic Plasma. I like it a lot. Panasonic owns a huge market share of the plasma business.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I went to the store to buy a Panasonic, had the model picked out. Did a side by side comparison with a couple of other TV's (using a DirecTV source both SD and HD) and ended up buying a Samsung instead. 42" plasma.

That was a year ago, and I have no regrets whatsoever.

Carl


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Any DLP, Samsung has been making them longest though.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Cable Lover said:


> How long did the Sonys last?


They lasted 3-5 years before they either stopped working entirely, or developed audio or video problems.

They were analog CRTs, remember. I don't know if this experience relates to today's sets or not, but I personally chose to go a different direction for a while.


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> They lasted 3-5 years before they either stopped working entirely, or developed audio or video problems.
> 
> They were analog CRTs, remember. I don't know if this experience relates to today's sets or not, but I personally chose to go a different direction for a while.


I have a Sony 32 inch CRT SD bought in 2006, I hope it lasts longer that that.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Toshiba and Panasonic. We have an aversion to anything Sony... in this household they tend to break one day after the extended guarantee runs out.


----------



## marsworth75 (Nov 2, 2007)

JVC


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

my 32 sony crt was bought oct 1999 and still running strong, just bought a sony 60a3000, shame she's the last of her kind

sony is the number one most love electronics company and the one one most hated company


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In talking with a few high end home theater dealers in the area, a few months ago the Sony SXRD line was considered the 'best', who knows what it is now, but I love our two Sony Grand Wega LCD RPTVs .


----------



## Justin_Boudreaux (Dec 9, 2007)

As a neophyte to the board, I have to cast my vote for Samsung. I received a 50 inch dlp for holidays and honestly am astounded every minute I watch it. It replaced a 12 yr old Toshiba 36" that still performs flawlessly but alas is getting a bit tired in its old age. I also received an HR-20 and an H3a Toshiba HD DVD so needless to say it was a very wonderful gift from my loving wife and kids. 

Now I need to update my Warfedale Modus 4's lol....

Just my 2 cents

Justin


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'd seen a 47" 1080p Westinghouse with 4 HDMIs for $1499 and less and wondered why it was so cheap. Finally, Best Buy put one on their wall here and it was next to a 47" LG and now I know what the $500 difference is (the LG being $1999) - the dark scenes with shadows showed a DRAMATIC difference especially in how smooth the transitions were between shades of gray.

Looking at the spec sheet, the major difference I could find was the contrast ratio. The Westinghouse was 1,000:1 and the LG was 7,000:1

Just something to add to the pile of info and what some numbers might mean.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Even the least expensive poorly rated HD sets look good compared to an old tired SD CRT, but different brands of HD sets side by side will really show their abilities.


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

djlong said:


> I'd seen a 47" 1080p Westinghouse with 4 HDMIs for $1499 and less and wondered why it was so cheap. Finally, Best Buy put one on their wall here and it was next to a 47" LG and now I know what the $500 difference is (the LG being $1999) - the dark scenes with shadows showed a DRAMATIC difference especially in how smooth the transitions were between shades of gray.
> 
> Looking at the spec sheet, the major difference I could find was the contrast ratio. The Westinghouse was 1,000:1 and the LG was 7,000:1
> 
> Just something to add to the pile of info and what some numbers might mean.


I picked my Westinghouse 47" up for $1250 and I'm very happy with it. Is it a Pioneer Elite? Well, no. But at this price point I was able to load up with all of the trimmings and I'll be able to get another HDTV for upstairs sooner then later.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Pioneer makes the best TV currently (Kuro - plasma).
Sony makes (made) the best "bang for the buck" TV (SXRD) and the best LCD (XBR4).
Mitsubishi makes the best DLP (Diamond 833).


In terms of quality, most are individual TV dependent.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Mitsubishi makes the best DLP (Diamond 833).


Says YOU. 

As far as what I've seen, Mitsubishi has kind of faded off into the sunset ever since CRT based RP HDTV's went away.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If you'd asked me 18 months ago, I'd say Sony hands down.
I' bought my first Sony CRTs in 1974 [had real wood case]. Thirty years later it went to the good will still working.
I bought my second Sony in 1985 [stereo]. Twenty years later it went to the good will still working.
I bought my third in 1990.
When it came time to upgrade to HD a few years back, of course I went with Sony, a 51" RPTV. Three years later I had burn-in from my local HD stations sending black pillar bars on their HD channel. Calls to Sony found they no longer stocked the needed tube, making the TV non repairable. They're required to stock parts for seven years. After talking with a VP in customer service and telling him how long a Sony customer I'd been, his reply was "the isn't your father's Sony". Not the best "customer service". They did pro-rate my TV and sent me a check for the use I didn't get [peanuts].
Even though I swore I'd not get another Sony, I got a 46" LCD XBR2 for the PQ.
When my 1990 Sony started dying this year, I bought a Vizio 32". While it isn't as nice as my Sony, it cost a sixth of the price.
One person's two cents.


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone have any opinions on JVC LCD?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I have had no problems with my Toshiba HD set. I also have a 10 year old Sharp that is still running strong.

One TV I am peeved with is a Viewsonic N2750w, it burns in WAY too easilly.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Sony TV's have always been solid, reliable, and great to look at for me


----------

